# Algae Cleaning Magnets: Plexi?



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

Any recommendations for algae cleaning magnets for 3/8" Plexiglas?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Walter Klockers said:


> Any recommendations for algae cleaning magnets for 3/8" Plexiglas?


http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=19049;category_id=2927;pcid1=3347;pcid2=

Thanh


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Love those Mag Floats... Kent also makes a good scraper that I also use:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=19175;category_id=2927;pcid1=3347;pcid2=


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Having used both the Mag-Float and Algae Free brands I've found the Mag-Floats lacking in ability to clean in comparison. Furthermore the pads on the Algae Free brand ones are replaceable lowering the total cost of ownership. Mag-Floats need to be replaced when worn out.

See here


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can also buy replacement blades for the Kent scrapers, although they are not magnetic.


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Mag-Floats*



> Having used both the Mag-Float and Algae Free brands I've found the Mag-Floats lacking in ability to clean in comparison.


Amen. I just received mine in the mail today. I have a small amount of spot algae on the front of the Plexi. This product doesn't do well handling this type of algae.  Will the "Algae Free" brands perform better on spot algae?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't think any of the pad type products are very good for spot algae. That usually needs more elbow grease and/or a razor blade (carefully!).


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

> Love those Mag Floats... Kent also makes a good scraper that I also use....


Will the scraper handle spot algae?

Unfortunately, the back of my Plexi tank (80 gal) is made out of "curvy translucent blue Plexi." It is not flat, and the only way to clean it is by using an "algae mitt" cleaner.

I like the idea of having the magnets. I can clean the front and side easily without getting my hands wet. I would normally clean the glass once every week. With the magnets I can do this more frequently, if needed. It's so quick and easy.

Just have to find a way of dealing with occasional spot algae. Maybe there's no replacement for good old elbow grease and the algae mitt?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Extra PO4 replaces the elbow grease very well!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I do not recommend any magnetic scrapers of any sort on planted tanks, snails, bits of gravel etc get lodged in them easily and you end up scraping the glass or Plexi to high heaven.

Always clean from top downward, never side to side.
Knock nsilas off glass first................

Use a credit card, or the Kent pro scraper, these work best for GSA.
Use soft Acrylic specific a pad for both Acrylic and glass for softer algae.

Do not be cheap on this or side step as the glass will get scratched over time, does not matter if you have the Starfire/sapphire super duper stuff, it'll still scratch.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

WK... The Kent scraper works very well on Green Spot algae. Also if you use the Mag-float in a circular motion it will clean the Green Spot algae right off.


----------



## koffee (Aug 21, 2005)

I second that (Tom's reply). I've scratched the glass in my tank. I hate to think what it would do to plexi.


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

I purchased the tank in 1983. Naturally, it does have a few scratches (because I was such a moron moving rocks around, etc.), but overall, in spite of it's age, it's done pretty well.

My PO4 is ~2 ppm. Well, actually, I'm unsure. My problem is that I now use a cheapo test kit, and I wonder if it's even accurate (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals)? I purchased a PO4 LaMotte kit over a year ago. Unfortunately, it is a low range kit (max 1.0 ppm). I'll have to order the higher range one. Spot algae has been minimized to a good degree, but it still is a problem on slower growing plants, and on the Plexi (minimal, but still there every week when I clean).

Maybe I just have a special, more difficult type of GSA, because the circular motion didn't seem to work very well.  My impression is that it must be easier to clean with the Mag-float made for glass on glass -- rather than plexi-plexi.


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay, the mag-floats DO work on spot algae, if you use a rapid, tight, circular motion it disappears after fifteen to twenty passes.


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

I can see Tom's point. It would only take one time for something to happen where a major scratch would occur. I'll never get close to the gravel with the magnets. I'll still have to do that by (wet) hand.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

But if you only apply pressure downward, the scratch potential is below the gravel line.

That's why you carefully hand wipe and scrub, flip the pad often. 

I have some extremely costly tanks I cannot replace in several cases. I plan on having them look good for many years.

If you have GSA, re check the CO2 and the PO4.

You can add crazy PO4 doses and do your typical 50-80% water change etc and not need to test at all.

So if your test kit is out of the range, then we can get around that.


Folks here often see very willing to unload their wallet for somethings that you can use your noodle to figure a way around fairly easy.

At least folks know how to get rid of GSA these days, you can also try the H3PO4 30% acid method like the H2O2 spot dosing for BBA.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

The GSA is an issue. My CO2 is ~30 ppm. PO4? Well, I guess I've still got Sears-Colin on the brain (viewing it as bad stuff, and a bit leery to raise it). I'll add a little more to make sure that it's *constantly* ~2 ppm.

I have noticed a big difference in the growth rates of certain plants when the PO4 is at higher levels -- Hydrocotyle leaves are much larger, for example.

Question: When GSA is no longer an issue on the plants (with PO4 ~2 ppm), will it also disappear from rocks and glass? I've always been concerned about adding rockwork because I reasoned that it would only serve as a "breeding ground" or "base of operations" for GSA.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

